

Nide (Node.JS IDE) v0.2 Released - TheCoreh
http://coreh.github.com/nide/#release-notes-0.2

======
RexM
Please don't hate, but are there any plans to get this to work in Windows?
Running nide init executes 'which npm' to see if npm is installed, which fails
on windows.

I also tried running it in my MINGW32 prompt, however it looks like MINGW32
has it's own issues with npm (since npm provides a .cmd file to run on
windows, which MINGW32 doesn't know how to work with.)

~~~
davej
Perhaps you would know the answer to that question if you bothered to read the
first two sentences on the site.

> "The Nide IDE is available both as a command-line tool and as a standalone
> Mac app. Please note that currently Windows is unsupported. (We're working
> on that)"

~~~
RexM
Sorry, link goes directly to the release notes and screen shots, I didn't even
realize there was more to the site, just assumed I started at the top of the
page.

------
gm
Ok, I'll ask: Is a whole IDE needed for each language? Or was this an IDE in
search of a language to support?

~~~
jhaglund
Just because it's written in js on node doesn't mean it's just for that tool
stack. As someone who would like to hack on his own IDE and spends most of his
time working with web languages, i think it's a cool project.

------
MrUnderhill
I'd love to see a vim plugin that uses (for example) V8 to provide code
completion for large "pure" Javascript projects (in a similar vein as
clang_complete for C++). Has anyone come across something like that?

~~~
mintplant
Definitely. Switching to Vim has made editing text much more efficient for me,
but I still find myself missing things this.

------
Void_
Here's the coolest thing about this project:

When I opened the Mac app and I believed its a native Cocoa app.

And that's where web applications are going.

